# Difference between e-sys and NCS-Expert? cable for 2014 328i? And other questions...



## gozulin (Jul 30, 2014)

Just got a 2014 328i with premium and parking camera packages and I'm very interested in coding bluetooth music and iPhone usb support. 

I've been reading for the past 24 hours and the learning curve is steep, with lots of jargon I need to get familiar with. I found some helpful guides, but all of them are from 2 or 3 years ago and who knows what still applies.

I'm wondering what the differences are between e-sys and NCS-Expert.

which chassis is my car? I'm guessing f32 or f33? is that the same as f30 for all intents and purposes?

Which cable do the 2014 cars support? are there any difference between them and the 2013 models?

how do I find out if my model is eligible for coding bluetooth music/iphone usb support without hardware mods?

Are there any other non-cosmetic codings I should be interested in, that unlock functionality without need of hardware?

I'm an IT guy and I'd like to learn how to do all this myself, rather than paying someone to do it for me 

Thanks in advance for any help or guidance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gozulin said:


> Just got a 2014 328i with premium and parking camera packages and I'm very interested in coding bluetooth music and iPhone usb support.
> 
> which chassis is my car? I'm guessing f32 or f33? is that the same as f30 for all intents and purposes?


A 328i is an F30.

F32 is a 4-Series Coupe and F33 is a 4-Series Convertable.



gozulin said:


> I'm wondering what the differences are between e-sys and NCS-Expert.


NCS Expert is for coding Exx chassis only. E-Sys is for coding Fxx chassis only. However, E-Sys can do much more than just code, such as flash program ECU's like WinKFP does for Exx chassis, Import and Activate FSC Codes like FSTool does for Exx chassis, and clear fault codes like iNPA does for both Exx and Fxx chassis.



gozulin said:


> Which cable do the 2014 cars support? are there any difference between them and the 2013 models?


All Fxx chassis can be coded with the same ENET Cable:

http://enetcables.com/



gozulin said:


> how do I find out if my model is eligible for coding bluetooth music/iphone usb support without hardware mods?


If you car has 609 Navigation Professional, it will have NBT Head Unit, which has an Integrated Combox, and you can code EBT. If you car does not have 609 Navigation Professional, you need to read car's SVT with E-Sys, and see if you have a stand alone Combox, CMB_MEDIA, in which case you can code EBT.



gozulin said:


> Are there any other non-cosmetic codings I should be interested in, that unlock functionality without need of hardware?


All codings are functional and non-cosmetic, so I do not understand this question. In any event, you can look at the F30 Cheat Sheet or the BMW Coding Database, and see what may be possible for your F30:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com/


----------



## gozulin (Jul 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> A 328i is an F30.
> 
> F32 is a 4-Series Coupe and F33 is a 4-Series Convertable.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. That is very useful information. I don't have the Nav, so I'll have to see.



> All codings are functional and non-cosmetic, so I do not understand this question. In any event, you can look at the F30 Cheat Sheet or the BMW Coding Database, and see what may be possible for your F30:


I was thinking of things like the M3 starting animation. I'll take a look at the db, thanks!


----------



## Yepun (Sep 16, 2014)

*2014 F32 E-sys first steps*

Hi,

I got a BMW F32 model manufactured in the first week of July 2014. The 'ultimate driving machine' is what it supposed to be (actually very nice), except the irritating inconvenience I cannot listen music from my iPhone 5 through the bluetooth interface, for this purpose I need the Y-cable having only the basic 6NH option built-in.

The ultimate goal is to enable bluetooth for music but first I would like to install E-sys, connect to the car, and read the hardware and software configuration of the HU and combox (if there is any...).

I would appreciate your help how to make the first steps to install and run the software (ENET OBD cable I got already).

- Which E-Sys version do I need?
- From where can I download it?
- Which PSdZdata version I need, how can I get it?
- How can I get the token to be able to run E-Sys?
- How can I get a User's Manual for the version of E-Sys I shall use?
- Where to place the PSdZdata file and the token?

Please write in PM what should be written there.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yepun said:


> ...I would appreciate your help how to make the first steps to install and run the software (ENET OBD cable I got already)...


PM sent.


----------



## Yepun (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## mohammod (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please provide me with the same information you provided for yepun. i have a bmw 420d f32 2014 require the same thing as him. 

Thank you shawn


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mohammod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please provide me with the same information you provided for yepun. i have a bmw 420d f32 2014 require the same thing as him.
> 
> Thank you shawn


All information and latest links are found here.


----------



## Tranquilz (May 27, 2017)

*hello*

saw the last poet, ty, this helpt alot =)


----------

